# for all us "wild" baby boomers



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

All together now! Click on the link and have your speakers cranked up.

By the way, it had me at "Motrin" 

Walt Handelsman


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

that was the best. lucky that when i was laughing so hard that i didn't wet myself. getting old is just great. thanks for that chuckle.
kathee


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I guess the secret is to be able to laugh at yourself. This struck too close to the truth to make me laugh.

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm the tail end of the baby boomers, but even I found it funny to laugh about you folks.  Heheh...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm not sayin' nuthin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoking:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I know I didn't sign a release for my image in the tye dye shirt:lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just you wait, Kuan! Before long, Garrett will be giving you heck about being too old. :bounce:









 







"Old age is fifteen years older than I am." - -- *Oliver Wendell Holmes*


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounds like a classic case of the tail wagging the dog~! 

doc


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

:lol: Hey, now .... I still have a half decent collection of tie-dyed shirts (many are threadbare and dry rotting)....dang, guess I AM gettin' old  Bored, tubby, mild ... now that's funny


----------

